

 uoou.info: the weirdest website you'll see this year - creamyhorror
http://uoou.info/

======
jongibbins
It looks fantastic. Would love to see the source code.

------
jollyjoe88
I don't get what the links are. Do people upload them or does the site owner
upload them? This is the weirdest thing I have seen

